
Nepalese man shatters record for scaling world's highest peaks - sharkweek
https://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id/27955904/nepalese-man-shatters-record-scaling-world-highest-peaks
======
eyeundersand
Kudos to him and his team! Fantastic achievement.

Slightly surprising that he is not a Sherpa, but a Newar (most probably, but I
might be wrong). Sherpa people live in the high mountains and are thus better
equipped to handle the challenges with mountaineering, I would think. The
Newar people who are primarily valley dwellers are better known for their
artistic endeavors.

